# 68 Tempest Rear End Swap



## FB68 (Aug 1, 2010)

I am doing a frame off resto on a 68 Tempest Custom convertible. I am interested in taking out the single drive rear and replace with a posi.
What years and other makes can I drop in with little rework? Outside of Pontiac work as well?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Should be able to use any a-body rearend from 67-71 or upgrade to an Eaton or Auburn posi carrier for your current rearend;

Just Rear Ends - Product Display

http://www.ringpinion.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProdID=1388


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I put a 66 Chevelle rear in my 70, got the conversion U joint. 68 and on rears are 5/8" wider, you don't want them. Nice 12 bolt is the best choice. You can get a posi carrier or a powertrax unit. Powertrax just replaces the spider gears, so is the simplest install for a posi.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

'64 thru '72 A-Body will work fine. Bolt right in. The '64-early '66 rear ends are i inch narrower at the housing, but that will merely add room for wider tires. Good luck. And determine what GEAR RATIO you want.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

geeteeohguy said:


> '64 thru '72 A-Body will work fine. Bolt right in. The '64-early '66 rear ends are i inch narrower at the housing, but that will merely add room for wider tires. Good luck. And determine what *GEAR RATIO* you want.


That potentially opened up a can of worms.....


----------

